# ALLATOONA DUCKS



## CHAD (Dec 12, 2006)

Wanted to see if any of you guys hunt this lake. I am looking for someone to go with. I have a boat, deks and plenty of shells if needed. I just don't like duck hunting alone.


----------



## Robk (Dec 12, 2006)

Chad,
I live down in Roswell and would love to hook up with you some time if you wann launch the boat.  

I mostly take weekdays off so to avoid the weekend crowds, can you do this?

Rob


----------



## bird dog (Dec 12, 2006)

You can Count me in on the fun.....


----------



## Nitro (Dec 12, 2006)

Good Luck............you will be needing it at Allatoona.


----------



## CHAD (Dec 12, 2006)

agarr, have you hunted this honey hole much?


----------



## CuppedWings (Dec 12, 2006)

Where on Allatoona can you hunt?  I grew up waterskiing and camping all over the lake.  Will the DNR actually allow it?


----------



## CHAD (Dec 13, 2006)

Cupped, you can hunt most areas on the lake just call dnr or the corp office to make sure you are legal. Also as agarr mentioned above the lake does not hold alot of birds but sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm in too. Live in Cumming.
Have a few deke's also.
W/ends for me though!!
PM me..


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 13, 2006)

no ducks and you have to be 500' away from any property being lived on or recreational, so your pretty much done for and did I mention there are no ducks at least anywhere you can hunt.


----------



## puntgun (Dec 17, 2006)

CHAD said:


> agarr, have you hunted this honey hole much?



honey hole


----------



## CuppedWings (Dec 18, 2006)

Does the 2006 Mastercraft come with a boat blind rig?


----------



## centerc (Dec 18, 2006)

It was great the first weekend it opened back in dec. but now they flying before light and after light. there were so many people hunting Dec 9 that I thought I was in Iraq out  at the mouth of the Etowah. we killed 1 huge mallard drake, 5 Buffleheads and 4 hooded merganzers that morning. since then, Nothing will come anywhere near you.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 18, 2006)

where? on the main lake body or do you run up the creeks? What about a cast and blast?


----------



## Robk (Dec 19, 2006)

Chad,
We on for thursday morning?  I'm working til ten tonight and then work 7-4 tomorrow.  Call when you get a sec.


Rob


----------



## double b (Dec 19, 2006)

I hunted there 1 time last year.  I called the DNR to get the specs.  We didn't have a boat so we accessed the lake through Sweetwater campground.  We did not see a single duck, but tons of doves in the campgrounds.  Anyway, someone with the DNR told me while I was on the phone that if you have access to a boat, there are loads of geese that really need to be thinned out.  He told me some of the best areas and was really pretty helpful about it.


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a boat and will travel, actually live 10 mins away just never thought about it, talked to the park guy a few months ago and he stated the same thing, they want the geese gone, anybody got any spots let me know and lets hook up, no mud motor but its floored and has seats and spot lights, working on getting a blind right now, but have some material and we can rig something if needed also got 6 floaters and dozen and half full bodies and shells if the water is shallow enough....


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 19, 2006)

no takers huh.............


----------



## Robk (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm free on thursday morning if Chad doesn't let me know otherwise.  I'd love to throw some steel at a few honkers.

Rob


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 20, 2006)

works for me I just dont know where they are holding right now.


----------



## Robk (Dec 20, 2006)

Geeseman,
we'll have to hook up another day.  Chad got ahold of me and we're gonna head out thursday am somewhere.

I'll get in touch with you soon.  

R


----------



## double b (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd love to give it a shot, but I can't do it this week.  The guy told me last year that the geese were pretty much on the same pattern consistently.  He told me to find the points of the parks and campgrounds with the grassy areas and I would find the geese.  I'm sure if you got a hold of the right person, they'd give you some ideas on where the better places are.


----------



## CHAD (Dec 20, 2006)

*?????????*

Sorry guys I have not checked the thread in a couple of days. Update as of Sunday two less Wood Ducks live on the lake. We got them on the second day of hunting, the first started with no place to launch the boat (Little River) and Victoria is closed. Little River looks ok but the water is SHALLOW AND THE RAMP DROPS OFF IN A BAD WAY so just make sure you check the water level before you go. No Geese have been around in the last two days, however some Woodies, Mallards and coots are around. As another post said they are either boat, blind, gun shy or maybe all three. I will try to attach a photo of the ducks from Sunday. 

Almost forgot if a 2006 Mastercraft did not have a blind I would not have purchased it 

Just Shi---- ya.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Dec 21, 2006)

Good Job Chad..
Right back at all the naysayers who poked fun saying it was a dry hole.


----------



## Robk (Dec 21, 2006)

Just home from a day on Allatoona with chad.  Had 6 drake and 2 hen mallards commit to the dekes at 730 this morning only to land about 20 yards to far for us to take a shot.  30+ minutes of watching these ducks swim around outside our spread taunting us.  Saw a mess of geese nearby but they had other plans.  Ducks started streaming by about 10ish but of course we had just packed up the dekes and decided to try another area.  

Not the most productive day but we didn't get skunked entirely.  I did get a lone merganser this morning. 

Rob


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 21, 2006)

CuppedWings said:


> Does the 2006 Mastercraft come with a boat blind rig?



I just drape my camo blind netting over the wakeboard tower.  If action is slow and I get real bored, I just turn on the radio and pump some bass music through the subs.


----------



## CHAD (Dec 21, 2006)

Robk, I had a good time today and like you said we didn't get the old skunk. If we are lucky the next time will be better.


Glad you got the one......... Not bad for the DEAD SEA.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 22, 2006)

Shoot me a pm I'll hunt the Dead Sea with you boys if ya ever wanna go and can't find anyone.


----------

